# Lilien --> Was wächst da?



## Gartenfreund2 (12. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Gartenfreunde,

ich habe eine kurze Frage zu meinen __ Lilien und zwar wachsen am Stiel ganz viele Knospen oder wohl möglich sogar neue Zwiebeln und ich weiß nicht, was daraus wird bzw. was ich damit machen soll. 

 




Sonst habe ich die Lilien Bodennah abgeschnitten gehabt, wenn sie verblüht waren, aber dieses Jahr nicht und ich sehe nun diese Knospen.
Aus den Knospen wachsen sogar neue Blätter. 

  


Kann es sein das ich die Knospen (Zwiebeln) pflanzen kann und es kommen neue Lilien daraus ?


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lilien --> Was wächst da?*

Guck mal da unter Früchte und Samen :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilien#Fr.C3.BCchte_und_Samen


----------



## minotaurus (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lilien --> Was wächst da?*

Moinsen Gartenfreund,

ich denke eher, dass Du durch den nicht kompletten Rückschnitt die 
sogenannten "schlafenden Augen" angeregt hast nun auszutreiben, denn so wie es scheint, 
ist Deine Lilie noch lange nicht im Begriff sich zurückzuziehen.

Ich belasse meine Stengel inkl. Samenanlage so lange an der Knolle, bis sie entgültig 
vertrocknet sind. Dies mache ich wie bei allen anderen Zwiebel- und Knollenpflanzen auch, 
um der Pflanze die Chance zu geben die Nährstoffe aus dem Stengel wieder für das 
kommende Jahr einlagern zu können.

 

So sieht es aktuell bei mir aus und das wird noch dauern, bevor die vertrocknen.

Im Übrigen schätze ich mal, dass Du deutlich mehr Jungzwiebeln/ Knollen haben wirst, 
wenn Du die Stengel nicht direkt nach der Blüte abschneidest und vorallem nicht Bodennah.

Viele Grüße 
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lilien --> Was wächst da?*

Hi Gartenfreund,

das sind sogenannte Bulbillen (Brutzwiebeln) die einige Lilienarten in den oberen Blattachseln bilden - besonders bekannt sind da die heimische Feuerlilie und weit verbreitete Tigerlilie. Dienen ebenfalls der ungeschlechtlichen Vermehrung. Kannst Du wenn sie fast schon von allein abfallen wie Samen behandeln (gleich in die Erde stecken) und wachsen lassen

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lilien --> Was wächst da?*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Mit eurer Unterstützung bin ich nun auch im Netz auf die Achsen-Bulbillen gestoßen. Scheinbar ist es nichts außergewöhnliches, dass es so viele "schlafende Augen" sind. 

Im Internet habe ich folgenden Beitrag gefunden:

"_Brutzwiebeln, auch Bulbillen genannt, 2cm tief in eine Anzuchtschale mit feuchter, lehmiger Erde stecken und mit Sand abdecken. Bis zum Frühjahr kühl, aber frostfrei aufstellen. Im darauffolgenden Herbst auspflanzen. Die erste Blüte erfolgt frühestens nach zwei Jahren._"

Quelle: http://www.kvb-gartenfreunde-koethen.de/Archiv_kvb/ziergarten.htm


Kann ich die Brutzwiebeln nun einfach in die Erde (draussen) stecken, so wie __ Knoblauchkröte und andere Beiträge das im Netz schreiben oder doch frostfrei aufstellen?
Hat da jemand schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt?


@minotaurus
Die Lilien in deinem Garten sehen ja noch prächtig grün aus .
Dieses Jahr hatte ich die Lilien auch austrocknen lassen, aber das ging ziemlich schnell bei mir. Fast ausschließlich die großen 1,5m bis 2m Lilien sind noch prächtig grün, die habe ich aber trotzdem etwas beschnitten, damit Sie die Sicht dahinter freigeben. Zudem sind die Wind hier im Norden nicht zu vernachlässigen und machen gerne mal große Pflanzen kaputt.


----------



## minotaurus (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Lilien --> Was wächst da?*



> Original von Gartenfreund:
> 
> Zudem sind die Wind hier im Norden nicht zu vernachlässigen und machen gerne mal große Pflanzen kaputt.



Wem sachste das? Wir haben hier oben an der dänischen Grenze auch ne steife Briese 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------

